# x-over cable/straight-through cable + uplink switch



## Viscarious (Feb 18, 2009)

Can I interchange a crossover and straight-through cable by toggling the uplink switch or a switch/hub? I cant find any info on this matter anywhere. I get too consice when trying to google this and return 0 results. =[


----------



## Darknova (Feb 18, 2009)

Crossover cables are generally used when connecting one device to another. A switch uses straight-through cables.

So I don't know. You could always try it, you won't damage anything, it just won't work.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 18, 2009)

Well if its hub to hub you have to use the cross over unless the device you have can switch it virtually. But usually it's more expensive equipment that have that functionality.


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 25, 2009)

the only thing that i have that cant change its pinout to match a different type of cable is a crappy netgear pci card. everything else i have doesnt seem to care, but then i dont have any hubs, all switches. but hubs do need to use a special uplink port with a switch to accomodate the different cable type.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 26, 2009)

AUTOgod said:


> the only thing that i have that cant change its pinout to match a different type of cable is a crappy netgear pci card. everything else i have doesnt seem to care, but then i dont have any hubs, all switches. but hubs do need to use a special uplink port with a switch to accomodate the different cable type.



Hub to switch should be crossover as well.


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 27, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Hub to switch should be crossover as well.


see thats what i thought as well, but ive never had any experience with hubs, only switches (got 5 including 2 routers, all full  )


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> But usually it's more expensive equipment that have that functionality.



It's part of the gigabit standard, all gigabit hardware can do it.


----------

